# Levothyroxine and Acne?



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I've only been taking Levothyroxine 50mcg for a little over two weeks and I have started breaking out in pimples across my chest and a few on my face - mainly around my chin. The only change in my lifestyle has been starting the pills and at my age (36) I thought pimples were a thing of the past! I'm hoping they don't get any worse but it certainly didn't take long to start.

It's so awful and visible... I will soon need shirts buttoned up to the neck


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I started having acne when my thyroid issues began. I'm on armor thyroid and its cleared up quite a bit.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Moving thyroid levels are causing the breakout. It should clear up when you stabilize.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

The thing that stinks is I just started feeling better and skin is more normal and Doc says I'm hyperthyroid. Normal ft3 and ft4 but .34 tsh. Gah. We lowered dose so we shall see if acne comes again.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have acne on my chest too. I'm 44. I would occasionally have a zit here or there on my face but this chest acne is a new thing. When I wear v neck tops it looks rather yuck. Hopefully once my thyroid meds are at the proper dosage it clears up.

Ann


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

That's funny you say that because I would get it on my chest too.


----------

